# Spraying bug killer and weed killer on wood pile, OK or not???



## ksks (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks for the forum.  Looking to get some good advice.  I'm a novice, so probably can't offer too much in the area.

Does anyone know if I could put termite poison and bug/spiker treatment on my wood pile.

Would that be a problem burning inside?

I did contact a retailer and he said none is labeled for that, but I don't know if it would actually be bad to do.

What I'm looking at are:

1. Termidor SC, 
2. Talstar P (Talstar One) 
3. Round- Up

Thanks,

ksks


----------



## jcapler (Oct 17, 2016)

I was just thinking about looking this up the other day. I actually do the same thing. I usually only spray Toro (I believe this is the name) bug spray on my wood pile. It is a good grade spray that is safe for humans once it is dry. It will be interesting to hear what the "pros" say about this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maple1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Isn't Round-Up for weeds?

Not really sure, but I'm thinking regular treatment would be needed to be much effective, and with a once-only thing, bugs could still take up residence after effectiveness wears off. But I have no experience in doing it.

I don't think burning it would create issues - residue it leaves behind on what it touches or what touches it, maybe. Plus maybe what might make it to other critters.

EDIT: I see you do say weed killer in the title. Wondering why to spray a wood pile for weeds?


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 17, 2016)

I just use the trimmer around the front, sides from time to time. You can also spread some mulch. 

Critters, I say live and let live. You'll be using the wood when the critters are long gone anyway.


----------



## ksks (Oct 17, 2016)

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/termidor-sc-p-184.html?gclid=CNqg5c6W4s8CFYUyaQoddzAKRg

They talk about trenching with Termidor around the house.  Maybe trenching around the woodpile too.

ksks


----------



## cygnus (Oct 17, 2016)

I would not personally use any chemicals on the woodpile.  I can't see how you'd every keep the critters all away (those that crawl around and in the wood) and they pretty much die off with the cold snap anyway.  More importantly, bringing these chemicals into your home is a terrible idea.  Round-Up does nasty things to the body at parts per billion.  Very nasty stuff and not something you want to introduce into your interior environment...or exterior for that matter.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hasufel (Oct 17, 2016)

If you wanted to treat something you were going to burn, I'd stick with plant-based insecticides. You can get some that are based on either natural plant oils or pyrethrins (which come from chrysanthemum plants). Herbicides like Roundup/glyphosate are designed to break down in soil but probably will persist longer on a stack of dry firewood.


----------



## Jeffm1 (Oct 17, 2016)

ksks said:


> Thanks for the forum.  Looking to get some good advice.  I'm a novice, so probably can't offer too much in the area.
> 
> Does anyone know if I could put termite poison and bug/spiker treatment on my wood pile.
> 
> ...


Sprinkle food grade diatomaceous earth (yes, some say this stuff is edible but I wont be eating anytime soon) on your wood pile instead. Kills insects, won't harm humans.


----------



## ksks (Oct 17, 2016)

Jeffm1, I just found out about that tonight.  Sounds interesting.  Only problem is it can't get wet, as I understand.  Sounds like a good option for my garage and barn.


----------



## Poindexter (Oct 18, 2016)

Jeffm1 said:


> Sprinkle food grade diatomaceous earth (yes, some say this stuff is edible but I wont be eating anytime soon) on your wood pile instead. Kills insects, won't harm humans.



I use food grade DE annually when the spruce beetles hatch out of my fresh splits in late spring.

Usually about a tablespoon per cord with the puffer gun that showed up suggested on amazon.  My stacks are top and side covered.

Had a particularly notable infestation this year, used maybe a quarter of a cup per cord.

I did have to vacuum fly ash off my combustor once already this season, first time ever.

Dunno if de contributes to fly ash, but even if it does thats a pretty benign side effect.

The dang spruce beeltes still havent infested the standing spruce in the front yard i want to take down.


----------



## highanddryinco (Oct 18, 2016)

ksks said:


> Only problem is it can't get wet


Google "Delta Dust" and use it in one of the puffers mentioned earlier.
I use it for all kinds of bugs and it can be used in wet areas.
It's mostly DE with one of the "methrin"  brothers added. Kid safe and pet safe.


----------



## Jeffm1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Or make your own DE puffer:


----------



## excessads (Oct 19, 2016)

cygnus said:


> I would not personally use any chemicals on the woodpile.  Round-Up does nasty things to the body at parts per billion.  Very nasty stuff and not something you want to introduce into your interior environment...or exterior for that matter.  Just my 2 cents.



+1, the residues of the active are nasty, and the degradation products are even nastier, higher likely genotoxic.  I have been using this for the past year for mosquitoes: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008H5B95A/?tag=hearthamazon-20

There are peer reviewed papers covering repellency with field mice and termites!  I used it in the past two house garages and it successfully repel field mice (no more dropping on shelves and ledges).  I spray some on my chips pile once every two months or so, a couple squeezes and it works, no critters, spider webs, or signs of critters.  I don't use them on outside woodpile as I don't see the need for it.  Probably better alternative than mentioned chemicals.


----------



## BenTN (Oct 20, 2016)

we have used Tim-bor, http://nisuscorp.com/architects/products/tim-bor-professional, at the ministry firewood piles for years. they manufacture it locally and the company donates to the ministry. wood seasons out pretty good uncovered, directly on the ground and not spider in sight when we deliver.


----------



## chris5150 (Oct 21, 2016)

I have been using Cyonara for years,  works well. Safe for indoor use as well.


----------



## Wood Duck (Oct 21, 2016)

If your wood pile is wet enough for termites, I'd say you have a moisture problem that is causing a bug problem. Even if you kill the termites, fungus will still be working on the wood. I think you need to get that wood farther off the ground and perhaps cover if it is starting to rot. That will take care of the bugs and the fungi.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Wood Duck said:


> If your wood pile is wet enough for termites, I'd say you have a moisture problem that is causing a bug problem. Even if you kill the termites, fungus will still be working on the wood. I think you need to get that wood farther off the ground and perhaps cover if it is starting to rot. That will take care of the bugs and the fungi.



Good point. And the farther up the better.

This summer I happened to find the boneyard at the local concrete block making place. So I've been starting with concrete blocks on the ground with this years wood stacking. Add in the thickness of the homemade pallets, and I've got about 12-14" between the ground & the bottom of my wood stacks. I was using splits on the ground, but they would sink in & start rotting pretty quick.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm no hippie (although I have hippie friends), but I've never felt compelled to spray anything on my wood or wood piles for insect or weed control.

I use a weed beater (gas powered -- see I told you I was no hippie) to keep the grass down around the piles (along with the bark and wood chips which fall off -- OK, so maybe I have some hippie tendencies).

As for the bugs, chipmunks, mice, etc. I have a live and let live philosophy . . . which is easy to adopt in my case since I seriously have never seen any more bugs, mice, chipmunks, etc. come into the house via the firewood. Sure, I can hear some of the pine borers in the white pine chomping away in the summer months and I see evidence of powder post beetles with my ash, but I have yet to see a single one of these buggers scampering or flying around while my wood is sitting in the woodbox next to the warm stove. And yes, I see the occasional mouse nest, but again . . . as long as they're not in my home I can live with them hanging outside in my wood piles . . . besides they give our seven cats who we keep in Catcatraz entertained as the wood piles are adjacent to Catcatraz.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Non-wood burners have mice too! 

And spiders. And squirrels. And coons in the attic....


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Oct 22, 2016)

DON'T DO IT, please!


----------



## maple1 (Oct 22, 2016)

I have considered going around my piles with Roundup before - but that would be to get rid of weed/grass growth underneath/around them.  Never did it though - but if I had, it wouldn't have been the wood that got sprayed.


----------



## Wood Duck (Oct 22, 2016)

I stack my wood outside and don't do anything to control insects except I try to keep the wood off the ground. I get a handful of bugs in the house every winter. That means a bug a month or so. I get far more bugs simply walking in the door than I do because of firewood.

Most of the wood comes indoor during cold weather, when there just aren't many active bugs in the stacks.


----------

